# s'y porter



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

In questa frase di Calvino: "*Mais ils s’y portent malicieusement et meschamment*", riferita ai farisei che affrontano Gesù in modo arrogante, interrogandolo sulla sua autorità, "s'y portent" cosa vuol dire? "si presentano"? "si comportano"? Dato che è francese arcaico (vedi "meschamment"), non vorrei prendere un abbaglio...

Ciao!

B.


----------



## matoupaschat

Vorresti riferire anche la frase precedente ? Non si sa mai ...


----------



## Ruminante

Ho trovato il testo originale _on line_, riporto cio' che precede: 
Calvin explique pourquoi les chefs juifs posent la question de l’autorité plutot que celle de la doctrine: “Car ils avoyent desjà assez souvent perdu leur peine de ce costé-là : mais ils révoquent en doute sa vocation et charge”. Le réformateur n’a pas plus d’égards pour les adversaires de Jésus que les exégètes de l’Antiquité et du Moyen Age : “Mais ils s’y portent malicieusement et meschamment”. Comment peuvent-ils douter de la vocation divine de Jésus…
Penso che il significato del verbo _porter_ al riflessivo sia come l'italiano "portarsi, andare...", quindi forse qualcosa come "Ma essi arrivano a cio' con malizia e malvagità"


----------



## Emilio85

Tentativo: Ma dimostrano malizia e cattiveria


----------



## matoupaschat

È bene avere il testo originale, grazie Ruminante !

Francamente, non vedo come significato che "comportarsi", con "y" riferito a non so che, luogo? circostanza? ... Cfr. http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/porter, verso la fine .
*B.* −_Vx_. [Avec adv.] Se comporter (d'une certaine manière). _Bois-Doré, hors du combat, où il se portait vaillamment, était d'une mansuétude révoltante_ (Sand, _Beaux MM. Bois-Doré_, t.1, 1857, p.38). ​


----------



## Ruminante

Emilio85 said:


> Tentativo: Ma dimostrano malizia e cattiveria


Non riuscivo a trovare un termine adatto, ma considerato l'apporto di Matoupaschat su comportare unico significato consigliabile, direi che "dimostrano" va benissimo perché sottintende "nel comportamento"
Buona giornata


----------



## Corsicum

Ce que je comprend :
_Mais ils s’y portent malicieusement et meschamment = Mais ils s’y prêtent en se conduisant malicieusement et meschamment = Mais ils y adhèrent malicieusement et meschamment = Mais ils y adhèrent de façon marquée malicieusement et meschamment_
Ils ont  une tendance naturelle marquée à y adhérer…à s’y porter.


----------

